# Spiel auf 2. Bildschirm Starten



## ich656 (7. August 2013)

Servus, 

Ich hab 2. Bildschirme bei mir. Der Hauptbildschirm ist ein 22" Widescreen (1680 x 1050 60 Hz) Acer X223w und der zweite Bildschirm ein 42" (1920 x 1080 100 Hz) Philips 42PFL7403. 
Das Betriebssystem ist ein Win7 64-bit. Der Acer ist mit dem normalen Standard Kabel angeschlossen und der Acer per HDMI an der Powercolor HD5850. 

Wenn ich beide zu einem Zusammenschließe dann habe ich danach auf meinem 22" ne ganz andere Icon Anordnung und beim zweiten Bildschirm ist die Maus etwas Schwammig und Verzögert. 

Wie kann ich es am Einfachsten machen, damit mein Acer der Hauptbildschirm bleibt und ich Beliebige Spiele auf den zweiten Bildschirm Spielen kann?

Danke schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (7. August 2013)

Habe das selbe Problem :O  auch einen 1920x1080 (DVI) und einen 1680x1050 (HDMI)..  
Alle Spiele Starten auf den 1680x1050. 
Und auf dem FULL HD  kann ich die Spiele nur mit einer Auflösung bis Max. 1680x1050 Starten, da er sonst in den Fenstermodus Springt.... Strange o.O

Bin ich nicht der einzige mit dem Problem hmmmm


----------



## latza (7. August 2013)

Hat das vllt damit zu tun, das die bildschirme nicht auf primär sind, auf denen ihr zocken wollt? also das die als sekundärer gelten ? :o
ich hab auch 1nen mit 1920x1080(HDMI) und einen mit 1680x1050(DVI) und bei mir ist der größere als Hauptbildschirm und bei mir startet alles dort.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (7. August 2013)

Spiele starten , soweit ich weiß, immer auf dem Primärbildschirm, also auf dem, wo auch die Taskleiste und der Startknopf zu finden sind.
Einzige Möglichkeit: Spiele im Fenstermodus starten und auf den 2. Bildschirm verschieben und dort dann maximieren.

@ich656
Wenn beide Zusammengeschlossen werden, ist klar, das die Icons erstmal anders angeordnet werden.
Man muß dann erstmal wieder für beide Bildschirme die optimale Auflösung einstellen und die Icons wieder richtig anordnen. Aber das macht man eigentlich nur einmal und nie wieder...
Warum die Maus schwammig läuft, weiß ich leider auch nicht.

@razor1911
Soweit ich weiß, priorisieren die Grafikkarten bestimmte Ausgänge. Wenn also die Grafikkarte DisplayPort, HDMI und DVI hat und an jedem ist ein Monitor, dann wird der POST-Bildschirm/BIOS auf dem Bildschirm angezeigt, der am DisplayPort hängt. Ist dort keine Bildschirm (wie bei Dir) kommt als nächstes die Ausgabe über HDMI. Nur so kann ich mir erklären, das alles auf 1680x1050 läuft. Unter Windows ist welcher der Primärmpnitor?


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (7. August 2013)

Bei mir ist es egal ob der eine Primär ist oder der andere, geht trotzdem nicht (kA wie es beim TE ist)
Zwar Starten die Spiele dann endlich auch auf dem FullHD Monitor ABER nur bis zu einer Auflösung von 1680x1050 
1920x1080 werden in den meisten Spielen nicht angeboten außer in BF3 was mich dann aber in den Fenstermodus befördert ...


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (7. August 2013)

Naja, es kann halt sein, das die Spiele nur die maximale AUflösung des Primärmonitors erkennen und dann keine höhere Auflösung zulassen.
Daher fragte ich ja, welches unter Windows Dein Primärmonitor ist.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (7. August 2013)

Mal den einen mal den anderen zum testen ... bringt ja nix ... immer der selbe Fehler ...

Hatte es schon aufgegeben und nur auf den 1680xer gespielt bis ich diesen Thread hier gesehen habe... evtl. gibt es ja eine Lösung.


----------



## latza (7. August 2013)

wie sind denn deine einstellungen auf windows? ist es da denn 1920x1080 oder auch nicht? :o


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (7. August 2013)

Jap, @ Windows läuft der 1920er mit 1920 und der 1680er mit 1680 

Nur Ingame will er nicht.


Es ist hier nicht meine absicht gewesen den @TE sein Thread zu Klauen :O


----------



## ich656 (7. August 2013)

Also wenn ich bei meinem 42" die gleiche Auflösung wie bei meinem 22" einstelle, dann ändern sich die Icons nicht. 
Jedoch habe ich dann an meinem 42" kein Vollbild mehr. 
Wegen dem Verzögerten Mausbewegungen habe ich schon ein anderes HDMI Kabel genommen, welches auch nichts gebracht hat.


----------



## Olstyle (7. August 2013)

@R4Z0R1911:
Tausch mal die Anschlüsse.

Kann es sein dass du eine Nvidia Grafikkarte hast?
Dort wird nämlich aus Direct3D Sicht nie der primäre Monitor geändert, dementsprechend nützt die passende Windowseinstellung nichts.

@ich656:
Dein "Bildschirm" ist ein Fernseher und daher in der Standardeinstellung nicht darauf ausgelegt mit einem schnellen Eingabegerät bedient zu werden. 
Versuch mal am TV alle Bildoptimierer aus zu machen bzw. direkt in den PC-Modus zu gehen, so es denn einen gibt.

Da du ja nicht willst dass der Fernseher der primäre Monitor ist, kannst du eigentlich nur auf Spiele mit Monitorauswahl hoffen.


----------



## latza (7. August 2013)

@ TE hauptbildschirm bedeutet was für dich? Taskleiste etc auf dem bildschirm? Wenn ja, dann einfach taskleiste nicht fixiert, rüberziehen und den großen bildschirm als hauptbildschirm machen, so funktionert das bei mir zumindest, bei windows einstellen, diese anzeige erweitern und dann halt passende auflösung, dann sollte das eigentlich soweit alles gehen.

@razor wir können ja versuchen beiden zu helfen  hmm dann kommt mir nur noch in den sinn, das du vllt den größeren später drangeklemmt hast und er das dann nicht richtig angenommen hat? also würde ich sagen den kleinen mal abmachen, alles auf dem anderen einstellen wenn dann da alles läuft 2ten dran und mal gucken was er macht, wenn er dann wieder klein macht wäre es ziemlich merkwürdig


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (7. August 2013)

ich656 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich bei meinem 42" die gleiche Auflösung wie bei meinem 22" einstelle, dann ändern sich die Icons nicht.


Ist ja auch logisch.
Nein, Du solltest schon die native Auflösung nutzen, das heißt den 22" mit 1680 und den 42" mit 1920.
Wie schaltest Du die denn zusammen? Desktop dubliziert oder erweitert? Du solltest Destop erweitert nutzen. Und wie gesagt, wenn Du dann die Icons wieder so anordnest, wie Du sie haben willst, dann bleibt das auch dauerhaft, solange Du nicht wieder an der Auflösung rumspielst oder den Primären Bildschirm änderst oder so.



> Jedoch habe ich dann an meinem 42" kein Vollbild mehr.


Auch logisch. Darum native Auflösung.



> Wegen dem Verzögerten Mausbewegungen habe ich schon ein anderes HDMI Kabel genommen, welches auch nichts gebracht hat.


 Schwammige Maus verwirrt mich immer noch.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (7. August 2013)

Ich habe eine Nvidia Karte. Wo ändert man das denn?

edit: Anschlüsse kann ich nicht Tauschen da der 1920er nur DVI hat...


----------



## ich656 (7. August 2013)

@ Olstyle: Danke, hab jetz das Bewegungsruckeln Deaktiviert und jetz ruckelt da nix mehr. 

Mit dem kleineren Bild kann ich evtl leben. 

@ X-CosmicBlue: Hab jetzt auf Erweitern gestellt und bei beiden die Maximale Auflösung eingestellt. 
Jetzt habe ich aber wieder den 22" als Hauptbildschirm und den 42" als zusätzlichen. 
Das Spiel bring ich dadurch auch nicht auf den 42".


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (7. August 2013)

Du kannst das auch umdrehen, als den 42" als Hauptbildschirm mit seiner Auflösung und der andere erweitert mit der seinigen.


----------



## ich656 (7. August 2013)

Dann hab ich wieder das Problem das ich beim Zurückstellen immer wieder die Icons Anordnen muss.  
Beim Normal Arbeiten oder Ego shooter Zocken, hocke ich doch lieber am 22".


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (7. August 2013)

Wieso denn zurückstellen?
Du wählst den 42" als Primär mit seiner AUflösung.
Du erweiterst den Desktop auf den 22" mit der niedrigeren Auflösung.
Alle Icons packst Du auf den 22", so wie Du sie haben willst.
Okay, das Startmenü verbleibt auf dem 42", aber Du kannst Dir auf der Taskleiste eine neue Symbolleiste erstellen. Diese Symbolleist kommt auf den 22". Und in die Symbolleiste kommen Verknüpfungen zu allen wichtigen Punkten aus dem Startmenü...dann hast Du alles wichtige zum Arbeiten auf dem 22" und kannst auf dem 42" spielen.
Windows sollte sich auch merken, auf welchem Monitor Fenster zuletzt geöffnet waren. Das heißt, wenn Du nun zB Firefox startest, wird er wahrscheinlich auf dem 42" erscheinen. Also ziehst du das Fenster auf den 22". Schließt Du Firefox und öffnest ihn anschließend wieder, sollte er auf dem 22" bleiben. Das gleich gilt für alle anderen Programme, die im Fenster laufen.
Wenn Du nen AMD-Grafikkarte hättest, könntest Du das alles mit Hydravision einstellen. Ich weiß nicht, ob es ein entsprechendes NVidia-Programm gibt.


----------



## ich656 (7. August 2013)

Kannst du mir das mit der Symbolleiste genauer erklären wie das geht? 

Ansich hört sich das gut an. Nur will ich nicht jedes Game auf den 42" Spielen.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (7. August 2013)

Rechtsklick auf die Taskleiste -> Symbolleisten -> neue Symbolleiste...
Namen eingeben -> rechtsklick drauf -> Ordner öffnen/anzeigen und hier kommt nun ne Verknüfung zum "Programme"-Ordner aus dem Startmenü rein. Und Verknüpfungen für alles weitere wichtige, was Du nicht auf dem Desktop hast.


----------



## ich656 (9. August 2013)

Hab jetzt den 42" mit der Auflösung vom 22" eingestellt und den 22" Dupliziert. 

geht so auch und das reicht mir jetzt auch. 
Danke für eure mühe.


----------



## dudensack (28. August 2019)

Sehr gut.. habe grade ein Profil gemacht und die Frage nur überflogen! Ich habe jetzt meinen 

2. Bildschirm zum Hauptbildschirm gemacht und den Game-Launcher und den Spiele-Client gestartet und dann

1. Bildschirm zum Hauptbildschirm als ich im Spiel war und Game-Launcher etc wurde trotzdem auf dem 2. angezeigt

Das Spiel lief allerdings auf dem 1. Bildschirm = Perfekt


----------

